# CPT Code Help



## bella2 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking for a little assistance with a CPT code. Doctor performed a microsurgical
laparoscopic tubal reversal. The only code I can think of for the procedure is the unlisted code. 
I would really appreciate any opinions as OB/GYN is fairly new coding for me.

Thanks,

Bella


----------



## preserene (Aug 14, 2010)

*58673 with lap*, *58770* (without laproscopy) is the primary code. If used operating Microscope for microsurgery then+ *69990* as an addition to prim. code
Though you do not get a code  with the term "REVERSAL" in any Gyn code range, this 'ostomy' terminology will do, for reversal because the end to end anastomosis of the same side tube  or from other side of the tube can be done with the name 'neostomy 'too, is what is taking place in reversal procedures.
I think I am trying to be a bit more clear


----------



## preserene (Aug 14, 2010)

To be little more clear: the occluded tubal ends ( occulsion made by previous Sterilization/ ligation /occlusion procedure/ even after a deseased pathology) are reopened and re-anestamosis of the cut ends done laparoscopically with or without the aid of the operating Microscope- this procedure is called Salpingostomy and or Salpingoneostomy;  in lay term to understand, we call it 'tubal reversal' - reversing to the original functional  stautus of the tube  along with anatomical regain.
The CPT code numbers I  have already mentioned.


----------

